# My Daily Driver



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks good so far! Yeah those bras really destroy the paint.


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Looks good so far! Yeah those bras really destroy the paint.


The only good thing to them is there is no rock chips in the paint.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Looks good. Those hood bras (or masks as I called them in a previous life.   ) get filthy underneath.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

And so it begins.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

My old 12 LTZ was that color, really liked it.

Yeah back in the 80/90s I had a hood bra and learned the error of them.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

For some reason I see that car with gold rims and trim in my head


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> For some reason I see that car with gold rims and trim in my head


Ill probably get a set of wheels eventuallyjust not sure on color style. My appointment for tint is next Tuesday, just going 35 all the way around


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Murphsox said:


> Ill probably get a set of wheels eventuallyjust not sure on color style. My appointment for tint is next Tuesday, just going 35 all the way around


I've thought about tint since I bought my car. Just never did it. I'll be interested to see what your looks like.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

I never tinted the windows on my LTZ although I wish I would have. Just looks so much better. My current car I went 35 on the fronts and 20 on the rear doors and back window.


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

I just want something to knock down the glare from headlights into the mirrors but I’ll post pics when done


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Murphsox said:


> I just want something to knock down the glare from headlights into the mirrors but I’ll post pics when done


Tint does wonders for sunlight too.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Murphsox said:


> I just want something to knock down the glare from headlights into the mirrors but I’ll post pics when done


I'll have to check it out when you get them done .. So i know where to go for mine. Not sure if the people I used to use re stilll doing it or not and that would be over an hour drive away.


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Mr_Pat said:


> I'll have to check it out when you get them done .. So i know where to go for mine. Not sure if the people I used to use re stilll doing it or not and that would be over an hour drive away.


I’ve used Toms Auto Glass on Gratiot and 22 mile with great success.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Ceramic tint will help with in car temps


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

Valpo Cruze said:


> Ceramic tint will help with in car temps


yep ceramics good... don't get metalic your phone reception goes to poo


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Tint and the Yakima rack is on for biking season. 20% all around besides windshield


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

Murphsox said:


> Tint and the Yakima rack is on for biking season. 20% all around besides windshield
> View attachment 292338


Let's see it with the bike!!


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

15CruzeTD said:


> Let's see it with the bike!!


After dinner I’ll throw it up there


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)




----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

Murphsox said:


> View attachment 292346


Looks good! Nice bike except I was hoping to see a mountain bike! 🙂💪


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Still waiting on the fork adapters


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Murphsox said:


> Still waiting on the fork adapters


DANNNGGGG that thing has some tires ..


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Mr_Pat said:


> DANNNGGGG that thing has some tires ..


yea she got some meats, I can only offer a single speed and a 50yr old Raleigh as a alternative lol


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Don't forget to take the bike down before exiting the garage. 😆


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Valpo Cruze said:


> Don't forget to take the bike down before exiting the garage. 😆


thats a fact!


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Keeping the pics going in this thread and not the new me ever intro thread


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)




----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Murphsox said:


> View attachment 292621


What kind of PCV kit do you have on that?


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

JLL said:


> What kind of PCV kit do you have on that?


the newest V3.3


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Murphsox said:


> the newest V3.3


Ok. If you don't get that Downpipe make sure you contact ZZP. I'm pretty sure they ship everything with insurance.


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

JLL said:


> Ok. If you don't get that Downpipe make sure you contact ZZP. I'm pretty sure they ship everything with insurance.


Unfortunately I didn't get it from ZZP. Everyone was saying they would be no longer making them so I sourced one gently used. Its not on the guy though, he shipped it the same day with tracking information. he was closer than ZZP actually lol and they are in MI too.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Fed Ex Fail..... Hope you get it bud .


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Murphsox said:


> Unfortunately I didn't get it from ZZP. Everyone was saying they would be no longer making them so I sourced one gently used. Its not on the guy though, he shipped it the same day with tracking information. he was closer than ZZP actually lol and they are in MI too.


Well, they were until the RPMact was reintroduced.


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Ended up showing up today! Now just need the time in my life to install it


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

also want that tie to be a point at least 2 -3 hours or more after the car has been running .. Cats take a bit to cool off


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Ugh, Downpipe is in, what a pain in the butt. Dang Michigan winters had things seized up like crazy. Its in though, ended up breaking the bolt on the V-band clamp and had to go get one from the dealership. just finished eating lunch and about to put the update tune on!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep...PB Blaster ends up basically being a requirement. I presume you used some anti-seize when reassembling?


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

MP81 said:


> Yep...PB Blaster ends up basically being a requirement. I presume you used some anti-seize when reassembling?


nope just welded that bish lmao


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Murphsox said:


> nope just welded that bish lmao


Oh, well then no anti-seize needed!


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Also got the LED foglights in while I had the lower valence off

shipping my stock cat back to ZZP Monday


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

LOL @MP81 I said the same thing about ant seize ... I do a lot of exhaust component test work .... I ant seize everything that is heated or is in our salty winter conditions..


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Not gonna keep the cat just in case?


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Not gonna keep the cat just in case?


In case of what?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Murphsox said:


> In case of what?


You need it in the future. Laws are changing.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

he still ha a cat in the car .. just not 2 like it used to have.


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

I mean I have a tuned diesel truck so not too worried about it. No emissions checking around here.


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

took the bikes for a rip and the rack works out so well. Next step is the Fatboy to make sure it’s stable.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Was gonna ask what undershield (red and black)you had from your 1st photos when you did the coil and v3.3 but later photos revealed it was your garage floor matting lol. 
What's the deal with sending your old cat to ZZP? Core return?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Was gonna ask what undershield (red and black)you had from your 1st photos when you did the coil and v3.3 but later photos revealed it was your garage floor matting lol.
> What's the deal with sending your old cat to ZZP? Core return?


Yep they do buy backs: O2 Housing/Downpipe 1.4L

"_We are currently offering $60 in store credit to purchase your stock catalytic converter back from you (only the primary cat on the 1.4, not the mid-pipe). If you're interested, take a photo of your stock downpipe and email it to [email protected]. We will provide prepaid shipping labels for domestic (U.S.) shipments._ "


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I wonder what our cats are worth at the local scrap/recycling center. My bet is more than $60.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I wonder what our cats are worth at the local scrap/recycling center. My bet is more than $60.


oh of course!


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> oh of course!


 All I’m saying is it’s worth it to email a picture to them, they might offer more than 60....😉


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> he still ha a cat in the car .. just not 2 like it used to have.


What year did they go from two cats to one cat and a resonator?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Murphsox said:


> Still waiting on the fork adapters


They are called "fingers"


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> They are called "fingers"


lol! Idk when they changed the exhaust up as far as years go


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

no idea when they made changes but as far as I know there is a secondary cat just a short distance behind the motor in front of the resonator


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Wow been a minute since this has been updated. Car has been ceramic coated and I put a hitch on it. Big shoutout to @Mr_Pat as he has been a huge help in this process. He is however a bad influence on my wallet lol. I picked up a set of wheels that needs cleaned up. I plan on dropping them off for powder next week.


----------

